# Short haired Border Collie?



## FatPants (Apr 23, 2008)

Is there such a thing? My shelter dog has all the coloring of a border, and the deep brown eyes, and the build, however he is short haired (thank god!). The only reason I ask is that he has within the last week or so started to try to herd me around the house. Its pretty hilarious. 
anyways, heres a pic because we all love posting pictures of our dogs.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

There are smooth coated Border Collies, yes. Your dog is cute, his face looks kinda Akita-ish to me also.


----------



## FatPants (Apr 23, 2008)

everybody says the akita thing. I dont see it though!
A lot of people in this thread said akita too:
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/27287-what-am-i.html

I dunno.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Take a look at the ears. Definitely not BC ears. Much more like Akita. I say some Akita as well. Beautiful pup....


----------



## FatPants (Apr 23, 2008)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Take a look at the ears. Definitely not BC ears. Much more like Akita. I say some Akita as well. Beautiful pup....


I would agree with you, however then I see pictures like this:
http://www.savvy-dog-lovers.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/Border_Collie.JPG

and the AKC says that BCs can have fully erect ears?!

Its so fun having mutts, they seem to look and act like something else every day.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

BCs can have erect ears, but they would look more like the dog in this thread:
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/34076-akc-ilp-pictures.html

The ears on your dog are much more pronounced.

He's adorable, though!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, they can have erect ears. But look at your pups. It's more rounded at the top like the akitas erected ears, and the BC's are more pointed. I have a BC myself, she's a registered purebred BC, and they are more pointed, and one is erect and the other likes to lean forward, lol.

Here's my Nell......


----------



## FatPants (Apr 23, 2008)

this is so interesting. I dont know why I care so much about his breed, but its just one of those things that is nagging at me!!!

hmph.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

You aren't the only one, lol. I was the same way with my Betty. Also went as far as contacting several breeders for their input on whether they felt she was purebred or not. But now that doesn't matter, as I have Betty's AKC ILP, so now she can compete. She has enough ACD in her for them to approve her application for an ILP/PAL number. But I still think she's 100% ACD, lol.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

the erect ears of a BC are "loose", whereas the ears of the Akita, GSD (well, maybe not so much so), Heeler such like that, have more "stiff" erect....this is a pic of my girl w/ erect ears....










and our male that we had (1/2 brother to my girl)









his would either tip like this or go straight up like Lacey's

i also see Akita in that face...but i'm not sure if i see the BC there....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There are short haired border collies, but honestly, I don't see much or any BC in your dog. I definitely see akita or some kind of spitz. Will be fun to see him as an adult!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

alos if you look at your dog he has a very rounded and wide muzzle Borders tend to be a bit more snippy than that. I cause say MAYBE some Canaan but canaans arn't a very popular breed so the chances of getting a mutt part canaan is very low akitas are pritty popular though

Another ear tarit that distinguashes Border collies from Akita is that Akita have very strong erect ears and when the dog runs they stay in place however erect border colli ears tend to be a little flimsy and can bend a bit while they are running


----------



## FatPants (Apr 23, 2008)

well, im stumped. After looking at tons and tons of pictures, I think the ears look more like heeler ears than akita. He is very narrow, and quite deep chested. Here are a few more pictures just for kicks. 

EDIT: His ears are definately sturdy. They dont EVER fall over. I could use them to fling things across the room if I wanted!




























and my favorite.. i wish it was better quality...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Great pics.... Also, with that side view of the face, I could see ACD as well instead of Akita. Cute little guy. Love that last pic....


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

maybe ACD/GSD mix?....he sure has big ears, bigger than ACD even it looks like....


----------

